# Aagh! My Betta is suicidal...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I came home today and Veles had lodged himself in the space between the heater and the tank wall that was out of the water. 
He looked all dried out. I panicked and went to get a q-tip to push him out. I did so gently, and he floated for a few minutes and then he started moving. :shock: That was scary. Has anyone else experienced this??

Edit- Okay now he did it again!! What is happening? Does he think he's a land animal or somthing??


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd change his water. Sounds like he's trying to get out of it for some reason?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's wierd, because I did a small water change today (regular water.) 
But I do waterchanged every saturday, so I will. This is so wierd....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It is weird. It might not even be the reason but it's all I could think of. Ha!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for your help, though, I appreciate it


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Eek! Tell Veles that the grass is NOT greener on the other side, and to stay in the water, LOL. No advice, but I admit, very weird!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What's the temp of the water??

Unless your tank is cycled, do a full water change. If it is, do a 50%, and keep your tank covered!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's cycled, and about 78-79. temp. its not burning lol.
the tank is covered, I lost a betta due to jumping out of the water... I learned that lesson!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

How is he getting out if it's covered?! Freaky...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know.... he's an escape artist..... :S


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i was cleaning my grandma's bowl and her betta jumped on the counter and it freaked me out but, i got back in water


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Around 12:30 last night something just told me to look at the tanks (i have six bettas) and i noticed my only girl wasnt in her tank Idk when she jumped out cause i didnt hear anything, and it took me a while but i found her hanging out between the wall and the dresser looking more dead than alive  it was really sad, shes fine now though, i think, her skin (do fish even have skin?) is like peeling(?), or its some kind of infection so idk what do do now  at least shes alive though right? it gave me a heartattack


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Jayy said:


> i was cleaning my grandma's bowl and her betta jumped on the counter and it freaked me out but, i got back in water


 him not me:roll:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

jayy said:


> him not me:roll:


lmao!!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

CHECK YOUR AMMONIA LEVELS -- if they are fine:

Some bettas just don't like the water and prefer places where the grass might be greener.

out of 20, I had one that was so inclined to do the exact same thing. He liked to lodge himself into the power filter outlet, and just lay there. he would always jump down after I would discover him, on his own accord.

Sadly one day he didn't jump off of it the right way, and I wasn't around to find him until he'd already dried out. 

i was very sad . 

it happens. some just .. have that jump mentality.. 

You could try lowering the water level some, or moving the heater so it makes less of a perch. I would definitely do something about it if it is not related to the ammonia levels.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm. All i can say is make sure there is not even a small opening around the lid and if there is cover it some way. And like tigris said move the heater to keep him from thinkning " Hmm what a nice perch I think i will jump out of the water!" And test the water a.s.a.p. Hopefully he will realize that bettas cant fly!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's a Houdini fish! Hahaha


----------

